# Question on Filtration for a Shrimp only tank.



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi,
I've got a little 10 gal. with an AquaClear hang on filter.
I was wondering, I put a Pantyhose over the Intake so as not to suck anyone up but I am experiencing a problem with it and was wondering about alternatives..

1) With the various Mosses I use, it is prone to clogging all the time and soon enough no filtration..

The mesh I believe is too fine... I even have used this
over a gravel Vac to siphon up debris but once again,
just too fine of material..
Before, I did use like a course foam but then I'd heard that
it was not fine enough material ( sucks up fry etc.)

Any Suggestions???


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm not sure if they come small enough for a 10 gallon, but the pre-filters made by ATI, Inc are perfect. they are black and a small cell sponge.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> I'm not sure if they come small enough for a 10 gallon, but the pre-filters made by ATI, Inc are perfect. they are black and a small cell sponge.


Do you have any sourcing info for these pre-filters? I searched on BigAl's and ThatPetsPlace and didn't get a hit.

I currently use the ones made by Supreme for their pond pumps, but the pores are large enough to turn my cannisters into hatcheries.

Thanks.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

See this site

http://www.petsforum.com/ATI/atb400.htm

For sale here

http://www.kensfish.com/ati.html


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Thanks Everyone on the info. for this!!!!!
Think I'll try out the Hydro Filter and see how it goes...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Does anyone use a UGF in their shrimp tank?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I cut the intake of the AC mini to the fat part, then cut a plug of the foam used in the filter itself and inserted it into the intake. I have to clean it every couple of weeks but it works well.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> Does anyone use a UGF in their shrimp tank?


Yes, I do use UG's in my 2 gallon shrimp tanks and they work great. The shrimp cruise into the tube sometimes, but they always find their way back out.


----------

